# Wake up!



## Bagmoolgwan

Many Korean TV dramas include a scene where someone is unconscious and people around her or him keep shouting what is often subtitled as WAKE UP! My dictionary says "wake up" is 잠이 깨다 or "jami ggaeda" - but what the Korean sounds to me is not at all like that, but something like CHOMSIM JAL HAE.

What is the exact phrase, in Korean?


----------



## learninglearner

I guess what you heard is "정신 차려(Jeong-sin Cha-ryeo)" which means "Come to your senses" or "Be alert."
Considering the pronounciation, "조심 좀 해(Jo-sim Jom Hae)" can be another option but because it means "You need to be more careful", I suppose the first one is the one. 
If it is allowed and you can give me the link of the video you've watched, I can watch it and give you an accurate answer.


----------



## Bagmoolgwan

learninglearner said:


> I guess what you heard is "정신 차려(Jeong-sin Cha-ryeo)" which means "Come to your senses" or "Be alert."
> Considering the pronounciation, "조심 좀 해(Jo-sim Jom Hae)" can be another option but because it means "You need to be more careful", I suppose the first one is the one.
> If it is allowed and you can give me the link of the video you've watched, I can watch it and give you an accurate answer.



OK; thank you. I'm 100% sure "정신 차려" is what I was after. When I pronounce it as JEONGSIN CHARYEO, it's exactly what I keep hearing.

In other words, there is no need for you to watch a video...


----------



## Gerrard Ryu

Bagmoolgwan said:


> Many Korean TV dramas include a scene where someone is unconscious and people around her or him keep shouting what is often subtitled as WAKE UP! My dictionary says "wake up" is 잠이 깨다 or "jami ggaeda" - but what the Korean sounds to me is not at all like that, but something like CHOMSIM JAL HAE.
> 
> What is the exact phrase, in Korean?




It depends on situation,

Wake up can be translated :

1. 잠이 깨다(or 잠에서 깨다)

2. 일어나다

3. 정신차리다

For example :

"Hey! Wake up!" ->
"야! 일어나!"(this is most used) or
"야! 잠에서 깨!" or

"I woke up in the morning" ->
"난 아침에 일어났다" or
"난 아침에 잠에서 깼어"

(With slapping one's chick)"hey! Wake up!"(from faint, pass out, black out)
"야! 정신차려!"


I think that's all.

So when it comes "잠 깨!"

It's "잠" means "sleep"

or "잠에서" means "from sleep"

And 깨! or 깨라 or 깨어나 or 일어나 means "wake up"

But becaful, when you use "깨" or "깨라", it must come with "잠에서" or "잠" together.
Like : 잠 깨! Or 잠에서 깨

But 일어나! Can use without "잠"


----------

